# Tummy Discoloration/Color Change



## TiffanyH24 (Jul 30, 2008)

My chi Maximus is a light tan color, he used to be almost white but has got a little darker as he has grown up. He is still a very light tan though. Hes a year old now and the weirdest thing happened over this summer. His neck and belly (pretty much everywhere that doesn't have a lot of hair) has turned a really really dark brown, just out of nowhere. And his neck has spots of white in the dark brown. It's not his fur that has changed color, it's his skin. It almost looks like he got a tan or something! Is this normal, has anyone else seen this happen? I am wondering if it will go away and he will go back to normal? It makes him look like he is dirty :foxes15: Anything you know would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, it is totally normal. The same thing happens to Holly every summer. She lays in front of the back patio door and lets the sun bake her. During the winter, when the sun isn't an issue, her belly goes back to a nice pink and white color. The first year this happened, I took her to the vet and she said it's a normal pigmentation that happens when there's no hair or little hair and the skin is protecting itself by turning dark. You just have to put up with the dirty looking belly!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You could try a dog sunscreen.


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so glad someone else posted this, because I'm having the same situation with mine. I walked in the other day and thought she had bruises on her head by her ears because the skin was darker around there too. Where can you get the doggy sunscreen? Pet Smart?


----------



## TiffanyH24 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you soooo much for your replies! I am so glad to hear he jsut has a doggy tan! He lays in the sun all the time, he just loves it, lol. I will have to check out this doggy sunscreen


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes check out the sunscreen... I think dogs can get melanoma.. but I am not sure what that looks like


----------

